# Would this be ok for a ghost mantis?



## Jessie (Jul 10, 2017)

https://www.mantisplace.com/product-page/tall-rectangle-mesh-lid-flower-grid-feeder-hole


----------



## CosbyArt (Jul 11, 2017)

@Jessie Yes, it's okay. A Ghost (Phyllocrania paradoxa) needs a container that is at least 6" tall and 4" wide. The one you linked to is 10" tall and 4" wide so it will work fine.  

As with all mantids you need to give them a habitat based from their adult size. A Ghost comes in about 2", and using the mantid basic guideline the container at minimum needs to be three times taller (6"), and two times wider (4").


----------



## hymenopus (Jul 31, 2017)

That would be great, I made my cage out of a big deli cup! (this is better)


----------

